# positive OPK, no ovulation?



## Turtlecouple (May 11, 2004)

This is my 3rd month charting and my first month using OPK so I'm still learning how to interpret things.









So on Day 14 and 15, I got a positive OPK, it now Day 20 and I still don't have a sustained thermal shift (I'm using Fertility Friend). Can someone tell me what this means? Perhaps my LH started to rise resulting in the positive OPK but not enough to release an egg? I don't know, I'm confused!









Thanks girls!

Niki


----------



## kristenok18 (Jun 26, 2006)

Same thing seems to have happened to me. I think your body can gear up to ovulate and then not for whatever reason, so that's probably what happened. I got a pos opk on cd16, then nothing. My temps are still low, and I got another pos opk today (cd 26). I think the only way to confirm ovulation is by the temp shift.

Kristen


----------



## Shelsi (Apr 4, 2005)

Yeah it can happen that your body almost ovulates but then doesn't quite make it. Also, you know that you need to see not just 2 lines but the line has to be as dark as or darker than the control line right? I'm sure you probably know that but I also figured it can't hurt to mention it just in case.

Can you post your chart? To post the correct URL go to the sharing tab on the left hand side of FF, then click homepage, and use the URL it gives you. Otherwise it doesn't link correctly.


----------



## Turtlecouple (May 11, 2004)

Here's a link to my chart of FF

http://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/14820a

Thanks Shelsi on instructions on how to find the corret URL, I wanted to included my chart on my original post, but didn't know how to!

Niki


----------



## Shelsi (Apr 4, 2005)

It definitely looks like you did not ovulate. Your temps aren't above your coverline from last cycle. I'd say your body geared up to o and then just didn't quite make it. Mine actually just did this the other day and it is so freaking aggravating! I didn't have any OPKs on hand but I had all the other good signs and then nothing happened and all my good signs went away







: I try to tell myself that the egg wasn't ready yet and my body knows that and that's why it didn't release it.


----------

